# LV Thrombosis - What is the ICD-9



## NJcoder (Nov 3, 2008)

What is the ICD-9 code for left ventricular thrombosis?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 3, 2008)

*brain or heart?*

Without seeing the rest of the documentation I'm not sure if you're looking at the ventricle of the heart or of the brain.

So, basically, start in your ICD-9 index under Thrombosis, and then look at the indents under brain or under heart, depending on the specifics of your case. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## NJcoder (Nov 3, 2008)

it's heart...i used 429.89?


----------

